# Accucraft Mogul Coal Conversion



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I started a post on this while the old board was up again, so this first post will just be to bring it back up to speed.

I've decided to convert an Accucraft Mogul to coal firing.  If that wasn't enough I've given myself a deadline of next saturday!  I've made some decent progress so far and expect to get a lot accomplished this weekend.  To help and learn some tricks Jeff Redeker will be making the trek North tomorrow.

Tuesday Feb 5th:









Wednesday Feb 6th


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

As of tonight all of the needed parts have arrived.  The boiler just needs two more parts shaped, a few holes drilled and then its ready for final assembly.  The tender has been dis-assembled and the plumbing has been planned.  Will be picking up a disguising part for that tomorrow morning.  My only real concern is getting the axple pump finished and working.  Please excuse any dark/blurry pictures, been a long day...

Friday Feb 8th:
The Firebox ready to go into the shell









The Barrel and Firebox Shell mocked up with the running boards, cab, water glass and turret









More of the same, this time a driver's eye view


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin, 

Looks real good. Hey, I recognize that manifold! Looking forward to seeing it next weekend, need some coal?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow fast progress!! Looks really good. I guess I need to get the parts ordered for mine huh...I can't wait to see it on Sat.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin's coal fired express.  The next step is a Aster standard gauge engine, let me know when you are willing to expand your work.


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments guys. I was trying to use a new (to me) style for staying the crownsheet and suffice it to say it didn't work so I'll have to start the boiler over. Not a huge setback as I hadn't soldered the whole thing together yet but dissapointing. I'll go into more detail once I get some shuteye. Tomorrow will hopefully be axlepump and plumbing.


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin, 

Very interesting. Keep up the good work. If it was easy we would all be doing it!


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Big update this time so I'll split it into two parts again.  First off though thanks again for the encouragement.  I'd love to do an Aster sometime Charles, and I think it would be a LOT easier than the accucrafts especially if its already an alchohol burner.  I'm all set on coal for now Ryan, but thanks for the offer.  You'll have to help me break her in on the inagural run (be it this weekend or if you're at ECLSTS).  The sooner the better on your parts Jay, if I can do this in a week on mine I should be able to breeze through yours while my memeory's still fresh on it.

Now to the boiler.  Sorry again for blurry pics, I'm having a love/hate relationship with my camera lately...

This is a good view of what went wrong:









As you can see, instead of going with staybolts from the barrel to the crown sheet I tried going with girders:









Well, the girders flat out refused to line up right no matter how much encouragement/fussing/cussing I threw at them.  There was also so little room to work with that I couldn't get a proper support inside to peen the rivits over.  I decided to just use the rivits as postioning devices and still try to solder the whole lot in place.  This was the beggining of the end.  If you look at the top picture again you can see the rivits through the crown sheet are still poking up into mid-boiler.  There was enough solder to join everything so I went ahead trying to line up the holes for the side stays.  Drilling through to ream them wasn't cutting it and I actually ended up with holes _next_ to the pre-drilled holes in the firebox.  










At this point I knew it was over.  I could have tried plugging the extra holes but really would not have been happy with and and never would fully trust it.  So, for now the mogul boiler Mark1 will make a nice flatcar load or something.


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Now for the good!  Got quite a bit accomplished today.  Mostly the fiddly little stuff that just seems to go on and on in a project like this.

First up was the axlepump.  Here's a piccie with the pump and most of the piping attached.  All it needs now is mounting holes drilled and the ececntric/strap made.  Have some parts for the strap but need to raid the scrap bin at work for a few pieces.









Next up was figuring out mounting postions for tender accessories.  Picked up some Trackside Detail parts Saturday for the various openings in the tender top.  The toolbox will flip open for access to the hand pump, and the water hatch will open for adding water and checking that the bypass for the axlepump is working.









Got the oil line routed from the lubricator to the new steam distribution block on the reversing valve.  Tucks away very nicely under the outer jacket.


















Lastly for today I made up the new superheater.  I don't like the way the line on my K27 conversion ended up, so this time the lines comes off a fitting from the front flue sheet, runs into a flue then down to the cylinders.  I bit more Aster-esque as well.


















And to offer up proof that I'm not the only one who had his hands on this project, here's my helpers for Staurday Jeff Redeker and Mike Peterlin doing some precision machine work on the cylinder reversing block.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin
As per the photo, Jeff is all talk and not action....either that or he has gone and done it again-flashing thus the censored "x" with not photo in the post!

At this rate you're turn around time per engine will be about a month per job.  That is a lot of coal from deep down in the pits, maybe we better go visit the coal veins in Scranton this weekend.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Justin, 

Great Job, How big is the grate? There is a big difference between the size for the Shawe Fowler and Shawe Mikado. The bigger 
is much more forgiving in keeping the fire going 

jim


----------



## rgorski (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Justin,
The mogul looks great, I'm looking foward to seeing it this weekend in Scranton. I wish I could have made it up to your place on Saturday with Mike and Jeff ( hope Jeff didn't burn anything important with the torch) to get a few steam lessons but it was just too late when we left after lunch on Saturday for me to make it up. I'll have to catch your next class session. 
See you this weekend,
Rob


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

No idea what happened with Jeff's picture?  I think an engine a month would be easy at this point, I wouldn't have to keep up this furious pace.  One thing I forgot to mention is that I only picked this engine up at cabin fever so I havent' even OWNED it a month yet.

Jim, the grate is about an inch by three and a half inches.  The firebed will be one and a half inches deep from the top of the grate to the bottom flue.  I think its a pretty huge firebox for the size of the engine.

Sorry you couldn't make it too Rob, but there will be other times.  This is far from the last engine I'll be converting.  Jeff didn't manage to burn anything but I'll let you ask him about drilling staybolt holes.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

LOTS of progress boiler-wise tonight.  Never thought I'd get so much done in so few hours.  Keep in mind this was all new construction for tonight.

Went with crown supports like Kozo has on is Climax model.  So much easier to work with!  Here's the blanks









And soldered to the new firebox









The boiler as of the end of tonight, a few stays soldered in to position the firebox for drilling, turret soldered on as well as lower gauge bush and safety bush









Proof of new boiler,old on the Left and new on the Right.









Doesn't look like I'll have the axlepump mounted and plumbed for the weekend, so if someone has a quick connect goodall valve and pump they can bring along i'd be much obliged.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin, 

Goodall is on it's way....it'll be a little odd looking, but it works!


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks again Ryan!

Tonight's progress.  Except for finishing the turret and adding the firedoor pivots, the boiler is done.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks excellent,

Sure is gonna be alot of fun when you get it chugging

Too bad djb stop making there ruby coal conversion kits, after diamondhead I really want a coal burner, wouldnt mind making one myself (but I would be starting from scratch without much knowledge on making one aside from a few diagrams)

- Andrew


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you kicked ass last night. WOW Can't wait to see it.. 

I also picked up 2 of the blowers you have..one for Jeff


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Andrew, and good luck with your future venture.  I tried coal firing a Ruby as my first boiler with less than stellar results.  I know it can be done, but to me its just too small to be practical.

Lasts nights progress was great, and certainly put tonights progress to shame.  Nice score on the blower too, know if there's any more?

Found out my axle pump won't work the way I want it to tonight so there will be a re-design on that.  Also had the suprise that non of the mulititude of Accucraft valve spindles I have will work in the manifold I have.  Ryan, if you're still reading, any chance you can pull a GS4 valvre and measure it for me so I can turn a couple up?

Did get the smokebox plumbing complete though, awful crowded in that tiny amount of room









Stuffed everything in place to make sure everything fit as well.  Even made the firedoor tonight.


















And an unnoficial builders photo.  I really like that you can hardly tell any work was done to itt.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Accually,

I do think making a mogul is a better coal burner due to the more space to add an axel pump etc etc etc (ruby was due to cost/ first project - start small blah blah)


I am learning how to build a boiler form your post though, do you know any other places that could help me, I still have a few ?? lololike 
1. Like I see that you have 2 connections going into the steam chest, one from the line that goes to the oil displacer and the other that feeds through the main boiler and into the the superheater you built. 

2. the sides of the boiler have these rivit looking protrousions, are they cosmetic or accually hold the boiler together.

3. I also never seen how the bottom of a coal burner (the grating/ashpan area) is setup. I do understand there needs to be a blower(left pipe/ left vavle from the turrent) im guessing is for this purpose.


Any web links on any of this would help, start my long planning process. Keep the pictures coming.

- Andrew


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin, 

I'll do you one better. I'll bring my spare spindle set up (assume you need both to run  and you can make all the copies you want (thread is m4x0.8), just be sure to make me a set. Can't wait to see this in person, bringing the K-4, so we'll be smoking the place up for sure.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Justin, 
Looking great! Can't wait to see it Saturday. In honor of all the coal burning forecast I think I'll bring my coal-fired Shay and we'll really challenge the smoke detectors. At Diamondhead they went off several times due to coal smoke in the air. What fun! 
See you this weekend, 
Tom


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, agree with you 100% on the coice of engines.  I started out with a Ruby too just like so many other people.  Hope I can help and any questions you have feel free to ask  As for your questions here:

1)  Yes there are two seperate lines going into the cylinder.  It doesn't really need to be done this way but I can put a valve on the oil line to control how much oil is going to the cylinders.  Accucraft engines are notorious for their oil usage and it helps cut down on the mess.

2)  The protrusions are actually rivits.  A cylindrical body will keep its shape with internal or external pressure but a flat plate will bulge.  The rivits are holding inner and outer flat sheets together.

3)  The left valve is indeed for the blower.  A jet points up the stack to create a draft for the fire when the engine is sitting still.  I'll get a picture of the grates when they're finished.

For reference material I always reccomend any of Kozo Hirakoa's books.  Even though he details building a specific engine, he shows you how to build everything and the practices he uses transer from one engine design to another.  Another book I've kept handy foryears is Joeseph Nelson' s "So You Want To A LiveSteam Locomotive".  A lot of good stuff in there as well.  Not so sure on web links, lost a computer recently and it wiped out all my favorites.


Ryan, dunno what I'd do without you.  I don't think I'd have any of my engines running if it hadn't been for your help.  I do need both and I'll make you as many sets as you need as well.

Can't wait to see you again Tom, it's been a while.  Between your shay, Ryan's K4, My K27 and the Mogule we'll have a show going for sure.  We'll have to convince Jeff to throw some wood in his engine again too.

No pictures for tonight though.  Got the throttle line and blower line plumbed on the backhead.  Oh, and the boiler passed its hydro!  Just a couple odds and ends to make and its going back together tomorrow.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin, 

Wish I could be there to see this project. With you and Ryan and Tom it sounds like a great weekend for coal! 

I look forward to getting a report from Jeff. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Will miss you there Alan.  Maybe if things go OK Jeff will give you a cabride via cellphone again.


She's as together as she's going to be.  All set to try and run later today.  Too toired to try and upload/post pics now but hopefully I'll have good news to report this evening!.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Would love to see a video of it in action as I do plan to do a conversion someday, maybe this summer sometime.

Was running my live steam 1" gauge engines next to the 7.5 gauge guys all day and there coal burning locos are awesome, I love the smell it produces!! 
When I told them that Gauge 1 can be coal burning, some of them didnt know about that. hehe










BTW, this is a club run train(the owner wants it running rather than sitting in his garage) (they have a nice collection), so if your a member and your givin enough time(they certify you first of course) they will let your run it.

Ok back to coal fired mogol topic, I keep running off at tangents (and subsquently highjack threads slightly) 

- Andrew

P.S. Yes im obsessed with trains, but its a healthy one


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Andrew, coal fired is coal fired no matter how big or how small!  Once the engine is up to strutting her stuff I'll post up a video to show.  The engine did run, not great, but it ran as well as I expected for an engine put together in just over a week.

The first fire!









For now I've burned myself out on the Mogul.  I've proven to myself it can be done, the engine just needs a few tweaks to get there.  I'll return to it in a week or two but for the time being I'm moving on to another project.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear ya, anyone can get burned out on anything lol (me and world of warcraft 3 months ago )

Go run some other  trains and come back to it when your relaxed on the subject, plus youll be able to figure out any problems more clearly

-Andrew


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

If you dont mind me asking how is the mogul coming? I have one of these myself and I find this project very interesting.


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I can tell, the plumbing I used on the engine has too small of an I.D. This means I'll have to re-plumb all of the steam lines. Not something I'm looking forward to and I have a couple other projects I'd like to get done and out before I get back to this. At least I think I've identified the problem and that's half the battle.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great. I wish I had the ablity to build one of those. But I dont, I have to depend on others to build something like that for me. I sure wish someone would do that type of conversion for folks here in the states. John Shawe in the UK does, but the exchange rate puts those locos well out of reach. Keep up the great work! Mike


----------

